# Overstimulation on iui with Menopur



## pumpkinpixie (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello , 

I was on my 4th IUI cycle and after day 6 of stimming ( today ) i went into the clinic as my bloods were high , after the scan they told me that I had 6 follicles around 16-17mm and this was too many to continue with as they may all take.  I was told to keep doing the burselin but stop the injections and not to have any intercourse .

Has anyone else had the same issue , I feel like im alone here xxx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

On my first cycle I was on a low dose of stims (due to PCOS and a high AMH) but still managed to have five large follicles by day 10.  I had follicle reduction before insemination which took me down to three follicles.  I can't really recommend it as I was in so much pain afterwards that I'm convinced there was no chance of anything implanting anyway.  In hindsight I think I was crazy to go ahead with three mature follicles, as I really couldn't have coped with the possibility of triplets.  
Although it must be hugely disappointing and very annoying to have to abandon this cycle, it probably really is for the best.


----------



## charlie321 (Feb 2, 2009)

I overstimmed and had 5 follies at day 9 on my most recent cycle (my 3rd go). I was told to stop all injections and use protection until my next af. I did have a bleed after a week but the clinic warned me about that and said it's not a proper af and so I'm still waiting for af now before I can go again on a lower dose of puregon. They said the chance of quins was too high which I understand but it is so fustrating. 

I hope you don't have to wait too long to start again and that the next go is successful for you.    xx


----------

